# Steam Deals



## Machin3

*Official Steam Deals*

I thought it would be a good idea to post up deals on CF for Steam so that people who want to buy the games will know about it. Instead of multiple threads being posted up with one game, I will post up all the main deals on this thread. All prices for the games are in *bold*.
*Regular Steam Deals
*












*|KEY|*
TBD- (_to be determined_)

If there is anything that you want me to add to the list, don't hesitate to post it and I will add it.


----------



## Aastii

*Current Sales*

normal deals






other deals
Midweek madness


----------



## Machin3

Lol. I think I'm gonna do the main ones that you see on the front page. And whatever other popular game they have up. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Aastii

Midnight_fox1 said:


> Lol. I think I'm gonna do the main ones that you see on the front page. And whatever other popular game they have up. We'll see how it goes.



that is how they order them: They have a weekend deals list, current deals list and pre-order deals list, you would just lift it off the first 2 I suppose


----------



## Twist86

Aastii said:


> gah, I can't post a link to it because steam is the only site which seems to think I am german so I can't understand it



Well Steam can't be wrong here so shame on you for not knowing your peoples language


----------



## Droogie

Aastii said:


> gah, I can't post a link to it because steam is the only site which seems to think I am german so I can't understand it, but there is a pretty extensive list of every offer ever, of every gae, and from date to date on steam, you could probably lift quite a bit of info from there straight off for every current deal



you can change the language in the bottom left hand corner of steam's homepage.


----------



## Aastii

Droogie said:


> you can change the language in the bottom left hand corner of steam's homepage.



aah i see the little drop down box now tucked away down there 

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=518670&highlight=weekend+deal

that is the one I was on about, you can lift the current ones off, put them on the first post and then add to it as people report them in to keep it all nice, should help a little with it initially


----------



## Machin3

would it be a good idea to "sticky" this?


----------



## epidemik

Midnight_fox1 said:


> would it be a good idea to "sticky" this?



Ehh...I'd rather not but we'll see. 

If there's enough interest in this or really good deals, it will naturally be bumped to the top. If people care enough to want the latest prices, there's an option (on by default) for steams "News" pop ups.

If its not at the top, that means theres no new information and since deals only last for a short period of time, the thread will only have useless information (if that makes any sense )


----------



## DCIScouts

I think it's a good idea for this thread to be available if users find a good deal on a popular game that many people would play.  However, the fewer stickies the better for search engine purposes, not to mention the fact that the majority of information that will be in this thread will be irrelevant shortly after it's posted.


----------



## zombine210

starting today, weekend deal for crysis & crysis warhead for 29.98.
not sure about this one, amazon has teh maximum edition, which also includes wars for 37 bux.

might be a good deal if i played online a lot, but lately steam has been coming out with lots of good deals. i was planning on getting an amazon gift card from my coin jar, but might need to get paypal credits instead to use on steam


----------



## Machin3

Thanks Zombine, added to the list.


----------



## Aastii

bumping the thread.

I have updated my first post (second post in the thread) with UK steam deals to keep this going so people can see, will update it as and when with a bump whenever updated, hopefully I will keep up with it as will midnight fox


----------



## Machin3

Aastii said:


> bumping the thread.
> 
> I have updated my first post (second post in the thread) with UK steam deals to keep this going so people can see, will update it as and when with a bump whenever updated, hopefully I will keep up with it as will midnight fox



Thanks Aastii. You do the UK deals in your second post and i'll keep updating on the regular first post.


----------



## Aastii

Midnight_fox1 said:


> Thanks Aastii. You do the UK deals in your second post and i'll keep updating on the regular first post.



will do, saw it down on the second page and thought, "I'm not having that"


----------



## Aastii

UK deals updated


----------



## Machin3

Thanks Aastii. I updated first post as well.


----------



## Machin3

Bump. Added some good things especially the 5 day sale.


----------



## G25r8cer

Grid for $7.49? Sweet


----------



## Machin3

G25r8cer said:


> Grid for $7.49? Sweet



I know right? Steam has a new line-up for five days straight so I will keep updating each day.


----------



## zombine210

does the far cry fortune's just the expansion or does it come with the whole game?

*edit*: nvm, it does!


----------



## G25r8cer

Midnight_fox1 said:


> I know right? Steam has a new line-up for five days straight so I will keep updating each day.



Awesome

I didnt like Grid that much but heck for $7.49 its worth it


----------



## Aastii

updated the UK deals with the 5 day sale items.

Yes, I just took advantage of the Grid offer...hell even though I didn't really like GRID all that much on the demo, I think I may just ask for a wheel for christmas to try it out


----------



## Aloush

I just purchased the THQ Pack.
Is an amazing deal


----------



## WeatherMan

Just picked up GRID aswell


----------



## Aloush

I am considering picking up Grid
Worth it?


----------



## linkin

GRID is the best racing game i have played to this day.

[yt]SePsDYPo1nw[/yt]


----------



## zombine210

Aloush said:


> I just purchased the THQ Pack.
> Is an amazing deal



i would have too but already have frontlines, titan quest, and stalker.
i'll tell you, those three make your purchase so worth it, lucky


----------



## Aastii

updated with todays stuff. I am so tempted to get Dead Space

and Linkin, GRID, I have to disagree with, it pisses me off so much because the physics and AI suck so badly


----------



## Machin3

Aastii said:


> and Linkin, GRID, I have to disagree with, it pisses me off so much because the physics and AI suck so badly



Lol, agree on that. I also updated.


----------



## epidemik

Meh, to be honest I've been slightly disappointed by this Day-Long Deals thing. I guess I was hoping for a few specific games to be at least 50% off haha but still, I haven't seen anything in there that I'm dying to have (that I dont already own). EBGames has a better price on l4d2 which is kinda absurd imo.


----------



## G25r8cer

Aastii said:


> updated with todays stuff. I am so tempted to get Dead Space
> 
> and Linkin, GRID, I have to disagree with, it pisses me off so much because the physics and AI suck so badly



Agree too arcade like for me

Only real sims are:

GTR2
LFS
Race 07 (GTR evo)


----------



## Aastii

epidemik said:


> Meh, to be honest I've been slightly disappointed by this Day-Long Deals thing. I guess I was hoping for a few specific games to be at least 50% off haha but still, I haven't seen anything in there that I'm dying to have (that I dont already own). EBGames has a better price on l4d2 which is kinda absurd imo.



there are still what, 3 days left? So don't speak too soon, something awesome may come up yet 



G25r8cer said:


> Agree too arcade like for me
> 
> Only real sims are:
> 
> GTR2
> LFS
> Race 07 (GTR evo)



LFS is awesome, but so hard to play without a wheel


----------



## bomberboysk

THQ complete pack is good until monday...gonna get it tomorrow myself.


----------



## Machin3

bomberboysk said:


> THQ complete pack is good until monday...gonna get it tomorrow myself.



Dang, I didn't even notice the full prices on those packs. The THQ pack is like $400 if you had to buy everything seperatly. That $50 deal is amazing.


----------



## bomberboysk

Midnight_fox1 said:


> Dang, I didn't even notice the full prices on those packs. The THQ pack is like $400 if you had to buy everything seperatly. That $50 deal is amazing.


Yeah, it will go to $99 though after the sale, but even at $99 its a good price.


----------



## G25r8cer

Aastii said:


> LFS is awesome, but so hard to play without a wheel



True

If your into racing games you MUST have a ffb wheel to get the REAL experience


----------



## Machin3

Day 3 of amazing deals.


----------



## Aastii

Midnight_fox1 said:


> Day 3 of amazing deals.



I am annoyed that I payed £25 I think for L4D and now it is only £6.24


----------



## epidemik

What do you guys think of trine?
I played the demo (I think) a while ago and seem to remember it being pretty good. I guess I'll get the demo and try it out again. That ones tempting.


----------



## Machin3

Updated to Day 4. I think Battlefield 2 Collection and Prince of Persia has the best deals. i think I'll pick up the Battlefield 2 Collection.


----------



## epidemik

Midnight_fox1 said:


> Updated to Day 4. I think Battlefield 2 Collection and Prince of Persia has the best deals. i think I'll pick up the Battlefield 2 Collection.



Are there still a lot of people playing BF2?


----------



## Aastii

epidemik said:


> Are there still a lot of people playing BF2?



yep, still very many, lots of full servers still 

Updating post now (sorry it is later than usual, been very busy today)


----------



## Aloush

I am going to get me battlefield 2
We should get a little game going between us all.


----------



## Machin3

Last Day of Deals. Mirror's Edge=$5.00!


----------



## WeatherMan

Will this thread continue to be updated once the 5 day deal plan has expired?


----------



## Aastii

Bootup05 said:


> Will this thread continue to be updated once the 5 day deal plan has expired?



I'll keep up with it


----------



## WeatherMan

Goodo Chap!


----------



## Machin3

Bootup05 said:


> Will this thread continue to be updated once the 5 day deal plan has expired?



Yes, all Steam deals will be posted up.


----------



## Aastii

updated. 5 day deals taken down, only the few deals that are currently on are up now


----------



## Aastii

updated, weekend deal added


----------



## Aastii

updated


----------



## linkin

If you haven't got it already, CS:S is having a 75% off sale. thats only $5 for the game.


----------



## Motorcharge

As old as CSS is it should be free by now lol


----------



## Glliw

uk80glue said:


> As old as CSS is it should be free by now lol




If it makes money, they'll keep selling it.  Hell, they have the OG DOOM for $9.99.


----------



## Aastii

updated UK deals 

I took advantage of CS:S, finally can give up trying to remember the old computer cafe username and play it on my own account


----------



## Aastii

updated. I would recomend getting Red Orchestra while it is on half price, it is such a fun game. I would totally buy it if I didn't have it already


----------



## linkin

Guys, Steam is having a massive sale! you can get GTA IV for $7.49, among many other games. you better get busy updated the first page aastii!


----------



## lubo4444

linkin93 said:


> Guys, Steam is having a massive sale! you can get GTA IV for $7.49, among many other games. you better get busy updated the first page aastii!



Now that's a sale! 

People still play CS:S why are they selling it so cheap? They are supposed to make a profit i guess...


----------



## Respital

Mirror's Edge $4.99USD Normally $19.99
S.T.A.L.K.E.R $1.99USD NORMALLY $19.99
S.T.A.L.K.E.R clear sky $4.99 Normally $9.99
AUDIOSURF $2.50 Normally $9.99

GTA IV’s at $7.49

http://store.steampowered.com/


Anyone think any of these deals are worth it, i'm thinking of getting Mirror's Edge but I'm not sure same with stalker and audiosurf.


----------



## just a noob

borderlands is also $33


----------



## epidemik

The winter deals are amazing (as usual).


----------



## lubo4444

Those are some sweet deals! I'm thinking of getting borderline.  I heard it's pretty good.


----------



## cudenver

some good deals there, I think i will pick up GTA 4


----------



## Machin3

Updated. Now with pictures.


----------



## Aastii

midnight fox, that picutre thing is a great idea. Was about to say that I can't update UK because of lack of computer with steam, but can go to steam site and do that 

updateing now


----------



## Geoff

L4D2 is $33.99


----------



## Machin3

Updated for today.


----------



## Aastii

long due update


----------



## Aastii

updated UK deals


----------



## Aastii

updated


----------



## Aastii

updated

I still think this should be stickied. I understand what you were saying about it *should* stay on the front page atleast because of the frequent updates, but as you can see, I am updating at times every day or every other day, and it is still at the bottom of the page, or more often, on page 2 by the time it needs updating again beacuse there are so many active threads here, like everywhere else in the forums


----------



## ganzey

k0re said:


> I have a cheap Steam Account I'm taking "donations" (£100 *cough*) for:
> 
> CS 1.6 + Source
> DoD + Source
> CS:CZ + Deleted scenes
> Killing Floor
> Defence Alliance 2
> HL
> HL2: DM + Lostcoast
> CoD:MW2
> Settlers VI - Gold
> Sid Meier's Railroads
> 
> ( no games are banned from any servers online. )
> 
> just pop me a message and it'll be yours.



#4 he has one post and it is most likely spam. #5 even if he is a real person he is most likely a scammer.
wow, that isnt even a good deal. oh, one more thing, gtfo


----------



## Aastii

updated


----------



## Geoff

I love some of the deals Steam has, I bought L4D2 for $33.99, and GTA IV for $7.49 when they had their holiday sale a few weeks ago.


----------



## Aastii

[-0MEGA-];1398957 said:
			
		

> I love some of the deals Steam has, I bought L4D2 for $33.99, and GTA IV for $7.49 when they had their holiday sale a few weeks ago.



I was going to get GTA, but had (and still do) a whole £1. something in my bank account after rebuilding my system. Really need to get some work in because if anything happens needing me to spend money, I am totally screwed


----------



## Twist86

Aastii said:


> I was going to get GTA, but had (and still do) a whole £1. something in my bank account after rebuilding my system. Really need to get some work in because if anything happens needing me to spend money, I am totally screwed



Sounds like you need better money management 

Id learn the 4 step rule it will help.
1. House -30%
2. Utilities/Food/Insurance - 50%
3. Nest Egg -10%
4. Yourself -10%

That is how I split my paychecks and I have never had a issue.


----------



## Geoff

Twist86 said:


> Sounds like you need better money management
> 
> Id learn the 4 step rule it will help.
> 1. House -30%
> 2. Utilities/Food/Insurance - 50%
> 3. Nest Egg -10%
> 4. Yourself -10%
> 
> That is how I split my paychecks and I have never had a issue.


I have a similar setup, I created an Excel spreadsheet which I have set a monthly budget in terms of dollars (based on the 80% necessaries, 10% rainy day, and 10% myself), and I record everything I buy from mortgage payments to candy bars.  That way I know how much I have to spend each month, and whatever I have left over at the end of the month for each "account" gets recorded so if I want to save up for a large item, or need to make a major repair, I'll have that money set aside.

Here's an example of my setup, since it's the beginning of the year I started fresh.


----------



## Aastii

Twist86 said:


> Sounds like you need better money management
> 
> Id learn the 4 step rule it will help.
> 1. House -30%
> 2. Utilities/Food/Insurance - 50%
> 3. Nest Egg -10%
> 4. Yourself -10%
> 
> That is how I split my paychecks and I have never had a issue.



when I have 1 and 2, i will prioritise  for the moment, I have savings which aren't coming out for a while yet, so guess where the other money goes 

I can't actually remember when I last bought anything before the massive (relatively) payout for fixing my system. It isn't like I don't know how to manage money, it was a needs must sort of scenario. I shouldn't be out of money for too long though, once I find a job I will get back to not spending anything again


----------



## Aastii

updated


----------



## Aastii

updated


----------



## HumanMage

This isn't about the deal but has anyone tried the free trial of Zero Gear? Pretty fun little game. Not worth 15 bucks though  If it were 5 or 10, I'd consider it.


----------



## Aastii

HumanMage said:


> This isn't about the deal but has anyone tried the free trial of Zero Gear? Pretty fun little game. Not worth 15 bucks though  If it were 5 or 10, I'd consider it.



no, i dont really like the look of it tbh


----------



## Aastii

updated


----------



## Machin3

haven't updated in a while so I update today.


----------



## Aastii

it is hardly fair that you get xcom for $2, we get it for £2  It should be like £1.60 or so


----------



## Machin3

Got some new deals up today. Thanks Aastii for the update.


----------

